
Asus PN50 Ryzen Mini PC - ChuckMcM
https://www.asus.com/Mini-PCs/Mini-PC-PN50/overview/
======
ChuckMcM
This looks like a mac mini killer for me. What is particularly interesting is
the 'optional' slot that lets you put a second Ethernet port there. Dual
Ethernet machines in this form factor are nearly non-existent, and with high
end processors definitely non-existent!

My last mini-PC purchase was a NUC with an i7 however that machine doesn't
have the ability to keep from overheating under any sort of load so it is
constantly throttling itself when doing -j 6 builds. One hopes the Ryzen can
do better.

What remains to be seen is whether or not you can put ECC SODIMMS in this box.
Since exactly zero of the current mini-pc offerings have ECC and with 64GB its
something one should really consider in my experience.

~~~
alins
See also [https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/the-next-gen-minis-amd-
ye...](https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/the-next-gen-minis-amd-yes#/)

~~~
ChuckMcM
Yeah but indiegogo builds vs an established maker of PCs?

Still, like many of the mini and nano itx "white box" companies this hits the
right notes for a small home server.

